# When to breed for fair babys?



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Boers are new for us my daughter just bought her first doe to go with buck I got & Im not sure when she should breed her. The babys need to be between 55 & 110lbs by the first week in August. Thanks!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Depends on the goats and genetics - fast growing or slow growing makes a huge difference. Ours tend to be fast growing. 
We have % Boer triplets born end of January, 2 does and a wether, and they are 105-110 at the least. 
Slower growing Fullblood family kids born 2/02-2/19 are right at 100lbs. and mid growing doe twins born March 9th are 85-90lbs.

So it really does matter how they grow to know when you'll want to breed them. 
If they grow fairly well I would think you would be safe to breed now through mid Oct. but that is going off of our goats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks! I was thinking now they have to be born after the first of the year. I dont know much about the doe's line and how they grow but the bucks 5 months and around 80lbs right now so Im thinking we should have a decent shot of making weight. Most goats at the fair this year weighed in the middle range.


----------



## Jamesgep (Aug 15, 2018)

I didn't realize I wasn't the only one interested in this. IM NOT ALONE!


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

I just bought 2 bred does and they will kid. Late December or early January. I feel this is best because I did fair a few weeks ago and the judge LOVED the 8-10 month old goats. Mine would've gotten grand champion twice, but they were only 6 months and little. I think August is best


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

GoatKids said:


> I just bought 2 bred does and they will kid. Late December or early January. I feel this is best because I did fair a few weeks ago and the judge LOVED the 8-10 month old goats. Mine would've gotten grand champion twice, but they were only 6 months and little. I think August is best


Guess Ill breed as soon as she comes in heat 8 months is as old as we can go they have a rule that they have to be born after the first of the year.


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Guess Ill breed as soon as she comes in heat 8 months is as old as we can go they have a rule that they have to be born after the first of the year.


How old is your doe? How much does she weigh? You don't want to breed them too young.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

GoatKids said:


> How old is your doe? How much does she weigh? You don't want to breed them too young.


She is plenty old enough to be bred thats not my worry just wasnt sure how boers grow as we've mainly had nigerian dwarfs .


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> She is plenty old enough to be bred thats not my worry just wasnt sure how boers grow as we've mainly had nigerian dwarfs .


Oh


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad you paid attention to your fair rules. Every state is so different, and even the state and counties differ. Here in our state they have to be born after Aug of the previous year, which is cutting it close because they are supposed to have their baby teeth(milk teeth). No maximum weight, but usually a minimum of 25-30lbs. They are pretty flexible on that. 

The only thing I can suggest it try breeding and monitor their weight gain, adjust your feed accordingly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!! Were picking up a second doe tonight. Thinking we'll breed her a tiny bit later to give her a few options.


----------

